# [Wet Thumb Forum]-how to lower kh & gh



## majia (Jul 5, 2005)

I would really like some advice on how to lower my kh & gh in my 6 month established plant/fish tank. Currently my kh is 12 degrees and my gh is 14. I'm not even sure if I need to lower it but from what I've read it should be much lower. I've never used tap water in my tank(ro water only) and do 20% water changes about once a week. I was recently told that a 50/50 tap/ro water change could give me much needed micro nutrients, is this true. Any advice would be great. Thank you.

20 gal high
5 wpg (65 watt coralife pc, 28 watt coralife pc)
3 inch eco complete-going to start fertilizer
78-80 degrees
diy co2 injected into hang on back filter
ph 6.6, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0
KH 12 degrees, GH 14 degrees
about 8-10 assorted plants, 2 ottos, 10 neons, 2 amano shrimp


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Something seems amiss in the data you provide. If you have never used tap and you just use RO, then how is your KH=12 and your GH=14? I was under the impression that RO provided water with KH=0 and GH=0. The most typical advice you get for lowering KH/GH is to mix whatever source of water you are using with RO water. So, please clarify and perhaps other advice could be offered.

Having said that, there is nothing particularly wrong with your levels. My KH=8 and my GH=12 and I've been able to grow most anything I've tried. There might be some plants and there might be some fish (especially for breeding) that won't work in those conditions, but is it worth 'fighting'?

Regards,
Brian.

So,


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

another thing that stuck out to me was your kh of 12 and a ph of 6.6; that should leave you with a co2 level of 90ppm!!! i highly doubt that is the case. however, if your co2 is indeed running that fast, you might want to use less yeast.

i think we need to know what chemicals you are adding, and we also need to know if you have any driftwood, rocks, or sands that could alter your ph or hardness.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, Eco complete is what is messing up your kh/gh. Do a search at plantedtank.net and you will find lots of info on contaminated eco being sold not long ago. RO provides you 0kh and 0gh like others said, that's what I use partially to setup softwater tanks. Your current high kh/gh is still ok for most plants.

The low ph is due to the extremely high PO4(acid buffer) in the contaminated eco complete. It was an unfortunate incident on the part of the manufacturer, they provide free replacements to those who bought it, if it is any consolation to those who suffered numerous mysterious problems with their tanks.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I never did read through that thread, though I saw it pop up quite a bit. That would certainly explain some of the funky readings!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ehhh. i'm getting 2 bags of eco in tomorrow, and i hope they are fine. i understood that they problem had already been corrected, but i guess there are still some bad bags floating around out there.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

They say that you can look for the milky colored fluid in the bag. If it is there, it is contaminated.


----------

